# Container decals done



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

The 1st winter project is complete, 6 containers are done







Time for a







Because of budgetary reasons only 6 are done, have to wait for stimulus money to get the rest done.
I had to find companies that I could build buildings for and make it unique to my RR.

My son does everything Lego, he builds things and puts it on his flat cars, so this fits him well. Del at G-Scale graphics did this decal, he did a great job!!











This is another company I will build something for, of course its partially named after my RR name.











I had to show a closeup, the CEO of Cedarleaf decal shop did a very fine job!!










All I drink is Diet Dr Pepper, I have shirts, PJ`s and now a container. Del at G-scale graphics did this one also. 











I really like the CN logo, someday I will get a CN Dash-9 to pull this


















My wife likes 2 things, Ice Cream and you will see the next one, this fits in real good because I already have a Ice Cream Factory.











And this one, I already have Debs Coffee House storefront, so this fits in also. 











Pic of the back, the black squares are the hinges, and I made the locking mechanism for the doors out of styrene.











They really turned out pretty good. I like them, they are all part of my family, its a good way to get my whole family involved. 











Now I just have 4 to go!

I would really like to thank Del Tapparro at G-Scale Graphics and Stan Cedarleaf at Cedarleaf Decals for there fantastic service and great work at designing these decals. We are truly blessed to have 2 great guys who do this on MLS.


I wanted a little of variety on the containers, Del and Stan do different styles of Decals, and both do great work!!

Tom H


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat you are doing such personal things with your model work, and using good guys for graphics that I have used also.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. Any pics of the build? Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Tom. You did a great job with them.









Be great to see them running...


----------

